# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.0 Release - LG Root, IMEI, MI Yureka IMEI

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.0 Innovative and Intelligent    * *Whats New: [x] Added LG Universal Root ( Exclusive )     - Just simple 2 click root.
    - Connect Phone in ADB Mode and then in Download Mode.
    - No need to unlock bootloader or custom recovery* *  
[x] Added LG IMEI Repair without Root / Wipe (New Method)     - Now you can repair IMEI without root or wipe.
    - Repair for both IMEI Supported.
    - On some phones, you may need root to enable Diag Port.   * *[x] Improved LG Related Function     - Fixed QCN Read/Write method.
    - Removed auto restart after remove PIN/Pattern as some phone could wipe themselves.* _   _ *[x] Improved Samsung Flasher     - Improved Flashing Method for Samsung Phones.
    - Now Operation Log will saved also in \Logs folder.
    - Fixed "File not found" bug.* *  
[x] Added IMEI Repair, QCN Read/Write, EFS Wipe/Restore for All Generic QCOM Android* *    - Supported Micromax, YUREKA and MI Phones and others too.
    - You must have your phone rooted.
    - Both IMEI Write/Repair Supported.
    - EFS and NV Method Supported.* **   *[x] Improved Following Functions (Various)     - Bootloader Unlock
    - MTK FRP Reset ( 2 Methods Supported)
    - QC FRP Reset ( 2 Methods Supported)
    - Huawei SPD FRP
    - Moto FRP Reset* *  [x] Some Internal Improvemens and Bug Fixes*  *
Special Thanks to:* *--- albert --- $ktelecom
--- gsm_links
--- PUNEET5154
--- rachittelecom* _and our dear users for their valuable feedback._*  *     *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    * *  Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User?* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_2.0.exe from Installer folder.  - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!*    *Br,* * Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

